# I feel an obstruction coming on....



## CDmama87 (Sep 4, 2015)

Hi everyone.

I had a small bowel resection surgery sept 2014 and have had recurring partial obstructions since...maybe 5 times in the past year. In March I was hospitalized for one and was put on 60mg prednisone. I tapered to 35mg and had another obstruction and went back up to 60mg and have tapered now to 10mg. I feel another one coming on and I REALLY don't want to go back to ER and back up to 60mg prednisone. Prednisone is destroying my body I want off of it. But I can't sit here in pain waiting for my intestines to explode. 

Is there anything that anyone has done to stop what's causing the inflammation that going to lead to another obstruction? I haven't eaten anything today, I'm wondering if I should just increase prednisone on my own to hopefully stop it. I know I shouldn't self medicate but I can't sit in the hospital for another week on bowel rest. I can't reach my doctor now and probably won't be able to this weekend. 

Also, does anyone know...I just had a small bowel follow through a few days ago. Would the ER have access to the scan? It was done at the hospital that I'll most likely be going to tonight.


----------



## DJW (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm so sorry you're dealing with obstructions. They are awful!!!
I've had many obstructions. 
Unfortunately I don't have any new advice. 
Sending you my support.


----------



## Justanothercp (Sep 4, 2015)

I have had one resection and continue to have occasional partial obstructions. When I feel one coming on, I will frequently go on liquid diet for a few days and that usually helps. 
I will say, the most helpful thing to me was going on the Paleo diet. I thought I couldn't do it at first because of all the fruit/veggies/and nuts, but I learned (for me) eating the right foods decreased the inflammation which was causing the narrowing.  I tolerate the veggies  pretty well cooked well, nuts/seeds in moderation, and no skins/peels of any kind. I finally tried paleo when nothing else helped. It's not for everyone, but it helped me.


----------



## The Real MC (Sep 4, 2015)

I've had too many of these and have found some remedies.  When I have an obstruction coming on:

- lay flat on your back.
- rub the abdomen in a clockwise direction.  Advice from the ER folks.  It does work.
- mix one heaping teaspoon of honey with 8oz of greek yogurt.  The yogurt supplies bacteria that is friendly to the intestines and the honey is a natural anti-inflammatory.  My GI approved of this.  It has worked but not always.
- eat frequent small snacks.  I have found that if there is offending food that is causing the obstruction, keeping the digestive tract in motion helps to push it out sooner.
- drink lots of fluids, preferably water.  The cramps associated with obstructions can severely dehydrate you.  
- pay close attention to what you ate.  Try to isolate any food that may have cause the obstruction.  Unfortunately this is the hard way to learn, and diligent observation of your diet is key.

Through diet and elimination of suspect foods, I have kept crohns under control.  My GI approved, and I managed to avoid any more pharmaceutical junk in my system.


----------



## The Real MC (Sep 4, 2015)

Oh, and after your cramps and/or obstruction clears, stay on a bland diet for a few days while your piping heals.


----------

